# Are dog dryers worth it?



## Brixton319 (Jun 17, 2016)

Brixton always finds a way to get wet and it's starting to get overwhelming. The reason why is because now that his coat is getting longer and thicker as he gets closer to 5 months it's harder to get him completely dry. I live in Phoenix, AZ to and when he's not completely dry he starting to scratch and gives himself this bacterial infection that looks like a rash under all 4 of his legs. The vet already have him medicine which he just finished and I just need to find a resolution besides keeping him dry every day. We have a pool and he loves it.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

YES! 

I got a relatively cheap one as my girl's fur is getting thicker as the months roll by. She's still not completely used to it yet, but it really speeds up drying time. What i love is that the blower is powerful enough such that i don't have to ruffle her fur with one hand as im drying that area. Instead i can use one hand free for stroking her, or holding her if she struggles.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes very worth it. Not only does it speed up drying but will blow out loose undercoat. I do it in the back yard and watch the fur fly, the neighborhood birds love it. Best with as little heat as is needed. Others will not agree but I bought this inexpensive one and have been very pleased with it. https://www.amazon.com/Go-Pet-Club-...+Pet+Club+Dog+and+Cat+Pet+Grooming+Hair+Dryer


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes! Definitely agree with all the responses above. Hair dryers are totally worth it. Atis - I just checked out the one you purchased. I like the fact it does have some heat controls on it. The one I have only uses the ambient air temperature. In the summer this is fine and works great. In the winter, it would be nice to be able to add just a bit of heat so I am not blowing cold air on the dogs. Also, as mentioned dry them outside and close any doors close by! You will be amazed at the amount of hair blowing around. You will also need the blower to blow off your face with all the hair flying around. HA!


----------



## Xlionesss (Jun 20, 2016)

They are totally worth it!!! I know a lot of people like the k-9 brand, they're pricey however. It's an investment, and I've heard of them lasting decades.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes!!!! my current one is about 18 years old its starting to sound a little rough so I plan to replace it after having one I won't be without lol. I even take it camping with us in our RV totally worth. Just takes some gentle training so you don't scare them. Try and get one of the better quieter ones they are stronger so they dry faster and they are not as scary if your dog doesn't like the noise.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

To answer your question.... yes. 

But based on the description of the problem... I suspect drying your dog after he swims might not fix the problem. 

Types of "icky" stuff that's corrected by drying your dog would be hotspots and yeast overgrowth type infections around the neck especially... but other places as well which are normally warm, dark, thick with fur and allow for bacterial growth. 

Legs though... I wonder if there's something else going on. Including reaction to biting bugs?

Unless you meant in the "armpit areas" and belly - then yeah. Rinse off with clean water and blow dry (no heat).


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Agree with other posts. 
We learned a long time ago with our first one or two Goldens, that if we leave them laying around wet after a swim in the lake or river on hot days, they seem to be more prone to hot spots. I don't know if that is scientifically correct or not, but cleaning them and then drying them sure seemed to make a difference.

We bought one of those orange dryers a long time ago. Metro Air Force I think it is. Money well spent. I have since taken some Golden grooming classes and it really comes in handy.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Yes, well worth the money. No heat needed, it just blows the water off. The only time I needed heat was when my girl went swimming in the winter... had to thaw her out before you could focus on getting her dry


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

They are totally worth it. It does speed thing sup, but the thing is, though, even with a show-quality forced-air dryer, it still takes me about 45 minutes to get my goldens completely dry. If there is any dampness in the coat, they will get curls, frizzies and "bedhead". You have to get them bone dry to avoid it.


----------

